# Ecuador Field Trip



## antinous (Sep 16, 2018)

Haven’t been here on a while, but I recently went to Ecuador to work and to also travel around in search of tarantulas/reptiles. Sadly, I was mugged so I’m missing quite a few photos of tarantulas and such, but here are some I took with my phone:

_Avicularia purpurea_ Female 



_Avicularia purpurea_ Male



Unknown tarantula, possible _Pamphobeteus sp._ Female (Found in the cloud forest)



Unknown tarantula, possible sling to the _Pamphobeteus sp_. above



_Theraphosinea sp_. Male



_Pamphobeteus sp_. Female (Found in the Amazon) looks very similar to the Pamphobeteus above

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 17, 2018)

Doubt thats purpurea. awesome you got to see some cool Avicularia though.


----------



## antinous (Sep 17, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Doubt thats purpurea. awesome you got to see some cool Avicularia though.


What makes you think it isn’t? Not saying that it is either, just someone was telling me while I was there that’s where they’re found. I have no experience with Avics whatsoever so haha.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 17, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> What makes you think it isn’t? Not saying that it is either, just someone was telling me while I was there that’s where they’re found. I have no experience with Avics whatsoever so haha.


juruensis #2 comes to mind. What was Peru purple/urticans.
Don't take photo IDs as proof, of course.

Don't know their range, so maybe not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

